# Argument from morality



## steven-nemes (Feb 18, 2009)

I feel as if I've been suddenly re-attracted to this argument... It seems very interesting to me.

Do you know of any mp3 lectures or debates in which this argument is used/defended/explained? I would prefer a regular old lecture by a professor as opposed to it being used in debate, but whatever is fine.

Also, are there any useful books on the argument? (I've read Mere Christianity)

Thank you!


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 19, 2009)

MP3 - Bahnsen - Challenge to Unbelief

MP3 - Bahnsen - Does Morality and Ethics Depend on God?


Van Til's Apologetic: Readings & Analysis

The Defense of the Faith by Van Til

Apologetics - Books


----------

